# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Маленькие хитрости

## Justin

Чтобы рис получился белым.
Надо добавить в воду в которой будет варится рис несколько капелек лимонного сока или лимонной кислоты.

Неприятные кухоные запахи исчезнут если прокипятить в открытой посуде душистые травы "мяту, душицу, ромашку или уксус.

Шепотка соли добавленая в белок или сливки помогает быстрее взбить пену или крем.

Чтобы в мучном соусе не было комочков муку разводят в подсоленой воде.

Чтобы жир при жарке меньше разбрызгивался, надо горячую сковороду посыпать солью, а затем добавлять жир. 

Чтобы хлеб дольше не черствел и не покрывался плесенью, рядом с ним рекомендуется положить кусочек сырого картофеля или ломтик яблока. Хлеб дольше сохранит свою свежесть, если хранить его в холодильнике.


Чтобы в муке и крупах не заводились жучки, в емкость, где они хранятся, положите по 1-2 зубчика чеснока.

Печенка будет очень вкусной, если ее перед жаркой 2-3 часа вымочить в молоке.

Чешуя с рыбы легко очистится, если перед чисткой рыбу опустить в кипящую воду на несколько секунд. 

Разливать варенье по банкам следует после его остывания. в противном случае ягоды и фрукты поднимутся наверх, сироп останется внизу, и варенье быстрее портится.

Рыба, сваренная в воде с добавлением молока, станет нежнее на вкус.

Если засохший сыр положить в кислое молоко, он станет мягким и свежим.

Орехи легко очистятся от скорлупы, если их несколько минут подержать в горячей духовке.

Пюре из старого картофеля будет вкусным и воздушным, если добавить в него взбитый белок

Картофель для салата нужно варить в воде с небольшим количеством уксуса – в этом случае он не потемнеет.

Яблоки начищенные и нарезанные для салата не потемнеют, если положить их на несколько минут в слегка подсоленную воду.

Отрезанная половинка лука не потеряет своих вкусовых качеств, если ее смазать на срезе маргарином.

Чтобы цветная капуста не пожелтела при варке, нужно добавить в воду ломтик лимона или немного лимонной кислоты.

Чтобы яблоки не потемнели - нужно их сбрызнуть лимонным соком.

Свеклу не обязательно долго варить, поварив минут 20-30, поставить под проточную очень холодную воду - свекла станет мягкой.

При жарке или тушении овощей (картофель, лук, морковь и пр.), добавлять кислые продукты (помидоры, уксус и пр.) только когда овощи будут наполовину готовы, иначе они задеревенеют, и придется их готовить в три раза дольше.

Вареные яйца будут очень нежные, если их варить 5 мин и оставить в горячей воде, в кот. они варились, до остывания.

Если мясо тушить, варить или мариновать с добавлением кислых продуктов (помидоры, уксус, лимон...), то мясо станет намного мягче.

----------

